# Generator questions



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

What is the smallest generator I can buy that will run the A/C and power the trailer? I'm looking at buying the Honda 2000, but not sure if its big enough.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its probably not enough, you'll need two of those for a safe margin. A 3000 will power it okay. I bought a Yamaha 3000iSEB for my setup.


----------



## jbglenn (Mar 23, 2004)

How quiet do you think it is compared to the Honda? If you don't mind me asking what did that set you back?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I would say there is no major difference between the Yamaha inverter line and the Honda line. From all I read people really couldn't tell, a few said they seemed a bit quieter. The Yamaha comes with few bonuses that the Honda charges extra for; wheels and battery charging cables. I bought mine at a local Cummins NW dealership in Oregon just over $1900, though you can find small units for less. I opted for the 3000ISEB since it had the boost feature which makes up for power demands when the A/C starts by using its internal battery. I found a few prices that were a tad cheaper online, but the local guys were good to work with and if I have problems I know where I can go for service. Be warned that the Honda/Yamaha 3000 series are heavy, around 150#, while you can buy two Honda 2000s for around 50#. The downside is you'll need a parallel adapter so they can work in combination and they have smaller fuel tanks.

Don't hesitate to ask any questions you have, that's what this forum is all about... I know I asked a bunch before I finally bought mine.


----------



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

We bought the Yamaha 2800 watt model (heavier frame model) It runs the a/c just fine - a lot less $$ than the Honda 3000. Searched the internet - got a great price from Mayberry in NJ - came fast and they have been very helpful. Camperjack. p.s.: I e-mailed Carrier who built ours for our 25FBS - they said 2800 minimum...


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I have a Honda 2000iu, it will run the a/c just fine with nothing else on in the trailer. As soon as you kick on the refrig with a/c running the generator will throw the breaker. I didn't need to run the a/c all the time that is why I got the 2000, I usually try to camp somewhere to get away from the heat. The 2000 runs about $1000 and weighs 42#s and is very small and easy to store.


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Camperjack

Thanks for your info on the Yamaha 2800. You stated that it runs the AC just fine. Does it still do this while you are running other high voltage things in the TT like the microwave and refrigerator?

Also, what is you experience with the noise levels produced by the 2800?


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Mac said:


> Camperjack
> 
> Thanks for your info on the Yamaha 2800. You stated that it runs the AC just fine. Does it still do this while you are running other high voltage things in the TT like the microwave and refrigerator?
> 
> Also, what is you experience with the noise levels produced by the 2800?


When out in the desert my Honda 3000si once went into overload mode when I was running the air conditioner and my wife turned on the microwave. It doesn't hurt anything though. I just had to reset it. One thing about the Honda though is if you get the wheel kit it adds another 25 lbs or so to it. I have no problem putting my generator in the back of my pickup by myself. I have a little dolly that I roll it out on so I don't need the wheel kit.


----------



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

I also have a Honda 2000 and have had no problems (even with the AC). As for the price, shop around... I got mine on-line for $875 came with a cover and battery charging cables. Oh don't forget to lock yours up after you use it, seems like some grow legs!


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Like Y-Guy, I too purchased the Yamaha EF3000iSEB. It should arrive today! I like the fact that it has wheels already on it and is the same db level as my original Honda 1000. I bought it through the E-Bay store for Southwest Fasteners out of AZ. No sales tax and free shipping! I opted for shipping insurance so the total cost is $1,901.50. I placed the order last Sunday the 26th, so it is coming pretty fast.

We are going "dry" camping up at Mt. Lassen in northern CA. on Oct. 15th-17th. The campground closes on October 18th and they have already turned off the water, sewer and electricity for the season. So I suspect we may be the only ones there! We have two batteries, so for that short a trip we would be fine, but it will be a comfort having the generator along, just in case.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Herbicidal said:


> We are going "dry" camping up at Mt. Lassen in northern CA. on Oct. 15th-17th.


Herbicidal please take some photos I've always wanted to camp there, but we didn't make it while we were in Stockton. I've been through the area, Hat Creek and others but never Lassen.

Sounds like a good deal on the generator. Did you get the power plug adapter? The generators use a twist lock so the camper one won't fit. They run about $20 and you can find them at most RV stores if you hadn't already bought one.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

The Honda 2000i can be had for about $900 each at Mayberry's. Maybe cheaper elsewhere. So two of them cost $1800. There are quite a few mods on the net to make the parallel cable for about $30. Someone said that they ran two in parallel with one on full power and the other on econo to pick up the slack. Seemed like a pretty good idea to me. And, if you are going camping in the fall or spring, then you only need to take one of the gens and only need to put 46# in your rig. I kind of like that concept.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Service is key! Your local lawnmowwer repair man cannot service these inverter types. 
For example the inverter puts out an fixed voltage independent of engine speed . The engine speed is regulated by the amp draw.

I bought the 2 Honda EU3000. The main reason is here in Atlanta I could find no service facilities for Kabota,Yamaha,or Kawasaki. The Honda motorcycle place had trained techs and all the nessasary test equipment.
Honda has a special test rig to fully test the inverter type design.

I will say this, my Honda has an output of 128volts and cannot be adjusted which is no problem for most users. But some surge arresters that are designed to clamp 130volts and above may tripout.
I found this to be true on my concert sound system power conditioners.

By the way if anyone does want to link 2 honda's don't buy the Honda link kit. you can make one for $30 from Home Depot parts. Plus the $300 Honda one doesn't have an "RV" plug on it ,another $30.

All the link does is parallel the White,Black and ground wires much like you would parallel 2 batteries.


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Y-Guy said:


> Herbicidal said:
> 
> 
> > We are going "dry" camping up at Mt. Lassen in northern CA. on Oct. 15th-17th.Â
> ...


Y-Guy, will do on the pic's! I used to live in Redding and it was only about an hour's drive up to Mt. Lassen. Great place to go to escape the heat sunny of the summer. The weather is begining to change here in the Sacramento Valley and the long range forecast talks about the possibility of rain sometime next week. So we'll see what happens...

They tossed in the power plug adapter for 'free', so that was nice. I am quite happy with the price (no sales tax) and the free shipping. When it arrived, the box was metal banded to a wooden pallet and was damage free!








By the way folks, for those of you that bought a generator that is on the heavy side, what do you do to get it into your tow vehicle? I ended up building a pair of ramps that allows me to roll the Yamaha into the bed of my truck. The ramps are short enough that they fit in the bed as well. Just curious on what other solutions people have come up with.

Thanks!


----------



## edgramir (Feb 9, 2005)

Yamana came out with a 2400 that will run your AC without any problem. Not only that but in the event that you need more power you can also add another 2400 and run them just like the hondas. I highly recomend the tri fuel for the yamaha. it will run on propane and God know i have plenty of propane with me on every trip so lugging arround a can of gas is no longer an issue. as for noice the yamaha is rated quieter than honda. i can have a conversation standing right on top of it. the 2400 is just a bit bigger than the honda 2000 but not by much. i think it is the perfect genset for the 25 and below outback.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

kjdj said:


> By the way if anyone does want to link 2 honda's don't buy the Honda link kit. you can make one for $30 from Home Depot parts. Plus the $300 Honda one doesn't have an "RV" plug on it ,another $30.
> 
> All the link does is parallel the White,Black and ground wires much like you would parallel 2 batteries.
> [snapback]15240[/snapback]​


I would love to know the specifics of how to do this!!









thanks in advance.









scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Where are you planning on carrying the generator? I had to have a front hitch mounted so I can have a place to carry mine. Don't want the gas/gen in the Suburban or the trailer.

Something to think about...


----------

